# Antronex--Hopfully a miracle cure for our allergy sufferers.



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks to Christie's help and advice yesterday, I consulted a holistic vet in my area yesterday hoping she may carry a product that would have quecetin in it for Lulu, and I wouldn't have to order any and wait on it. Well, she said she didn't use that any more as her clients really never had good results with it, and she advised me she uses Antronex by Standard Process. I went and got it and brought it home and researched it before giving it to Lulu since I wasn't familiar with it. It is actually bovine liver fat extract that was discovered in the 1920's by Japanese reseachers and has been used most prevalently for human allergy sufferers who use holistic medical treatments. The reviews were overwhelmingly positive on everything I read. Lulu will take 2 pills a day for at least a week then go to 1 a day and I should see a marked improvement in her scratching and redness in that week. We shall see! 

I think she can actually just take 1 a day non stop to promote a healthy liver which is good for her anyway.

Christie, if this works, from what I read, you could get off Zyrtec!! Also great for Huly! 

Also, pretty cheap considering the maintenance dose even for humans can be 1 pill a day depending on how bad your allergies are and you get 330 pills for $38.00.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

OOhhh!! Now you got me excited!! Please keep us informed. I need to get Midgie off the Zirtec and give her some relief too!! I'm praying this is the miracle cure.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> OOhhh!! Now you got me excited!! Please keep us informed. I need to get Midgie off the Zirtec and give her some relief too!! I'm praying this is the miracle cure.


Will do Lisa. I am hoping so too! Poor Lulu has been scratching senseless. Does Midgie's skin get pink/red and even her gums are more red.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Tina, Where did you buy it! I'm desperate and have done the research. I think I want to try Midgie on it. She's driving me up a wall. Her allergies have been bad and the Zirtec isn't helping enough. How much does Lulu weigh? Did the vet say that 1 tab. was the right amount for Lulu? Sorry for all the questions, but I've been on the hunt for the miracle pill for 5 years now.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

No problem!! I got it from the holistic vet in my town, but I went on Amazon and found a site that has the exact same bottle I have. I was hoping it would have a pic of the back of the bottle so you could see the ingredients and such, but it doesn't. It is Bovine liver fat extract 15mg. It says on the bottle 1 tablet per day, but the doctor said for Lulu to take 2 a day until symptoms were under control then one a day. From what I understand she can take it non-stop to never have symptoms and keep her liver healthy. Be sure and read all the reviews of the product on Amazon, they are great!

BTW, Lulu weighs 5 lbs 15 ozs but there are people taking 1 tab a day so I don't think weight matters.

2nd edit: A couple of the reviews talk about using it for pets.

Amazon.com: Standard Process Antronex 330 T: Health & Personal Care


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow that is awesome! Woohoo! 

Keep us up to date!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

That sounds very promising! Keep us posted! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> Will do Lisa. I am hoping so too! Poor Lulu has been scratching senseless. Does Midgie's skin get pink/red and even her gums are more red.


Good Lord yes!! It gets so bright reddish pink, it scares me, but I've learned how NOT to panick anymore. Her gums, mouth, especially around the bottom part of her mouth gets so red, it actually looks painful. She's been rubbing the heck out of her eyes something awful. Everyday I wake up, I'm sickened about why this little dog is so afflicted with this terrible skin disorder. I have severe allergies too, but I don't scratch 24/7 like she does. I know I could ease the scratching by moving to Florida, but that really isn't practical. We go there during the summer for about a week and I monitor her closely and she barely scratches. That's how I was able to eliminate food allergies. 

Does Lulu rub her eyes at all?

I should start video taping Midgie scratching and rubbing her eyes.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> Good Lord yes!! It gets so bright reddish pink, it scares me, but I've learned how NOT to panick anymore. Her gums, mouth, especially around the bottom part of her mouth gets so red, it actually looks painful. She's been rubbing the heck out of her eyes something awful. Everyday I wake up, I'm sickened about why this little dog is so afflicted with this terrible skin disorder. I have severe allergies too, but I don't scratch 24/7 like she does. I know I could ease the scratching by moving to Florida, but that really isn't practical. We go there during the summer for about a week and I monitor her closely and she barely scratches. That's how I was able to eliminate food allergies.
> 
> Does Lulu rub her eyes at all?
> 
> I should start video taping Midgie scratching and rubbing her eyes.


That breaks my heart for Midgie!!  Just watching Lulu who is nowhere near as bad as Midgie, I can only imagine how you feel helplessly watching your sweetheart suffer. She hasn't reached the rubbing eyes phase yet. I started noticing her eyes weeping for lack of a better word about 3-4 weeks ago for the first time in her life. I thought what the heck is going on?! She's on ZP and Sojos--both raw. I have always thought when she has started scratching in the past that it was food allergy never environment. My vet tried to tell me environment, but I can tend to be hardheaded--I know not a pretty trait. lol With this last bout of eyes weeping, horrible scratching, and development of the fur around her vulva turning a bit brown I changed her food--again--and took her to the vet to rule out UTI. No UTI. He said that is also a symptom of allergy--particularly in dogs spayed before their first heat like Lulu. I don't know if Midgie suffers this as well. From my research on the Mercola website humans that suffer from environmental allergies present with the sneezing, runny nose, eyes, etc., but animals with environmental/food allergies (and they can be all tied together) present through their skin mostly by itching along with the redness from inflammation and itchy/runny eyes. I am praying this Antronex is the miracle cure since it is holistic.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> That breaks my heart for Midgie!!  Just watching Lulu who is nowhere near as bad as Midgie, I can only imagine how you feel helplessly watching your sweetheart suffer. She hasn't reached the rubbing eyes phase yet. I started noticing her eyes weeping for lack of a better word about 3-4 weeks ago for the first time in her life. I thought what the heck is going on?! She's on ZP and Sojos--both raw. I have always thought when she has started scratching in the past that it was food allergy never environment. My vet tried to tell me environment, but I can tend to be hardheaded--I know not a pretty trait. lol With this last bout of eyes weeping, horrible scratching, and development of the fur around her vulva turning a bit brown I changed her food--again--and took her to the vet to rule out UTI. No UTI. He said that is also a symptom of allergy--particularly in dogs spayed before their first heat like Lulu. I don't know if Midgie suffers this as well. From my research on the Mercola website humans that suffer from environmental allergies present with the sneezing, runny nose, eyes, etc., but animals with environmental/food allergies (and they can be all tied together) present through their skin mostly by itching along with the redness from inflammation and itchy/runny eyes. I am praying this Antronex is the miracle cure since it is holistic.


Not sure I understand what your saying about being spayed before the 1st heat--UTI or fur turning brown, but I can rule that vets theory out right off the bat. I just had Midgie spayed this year back in February at the age of 7. She just turned 8 in Aug. Allergies are caused from a weak immune system. I had Midgie's mom who died of cancer in which she got from breeding. Midgie was stuck in the mom's birth canal causing a C-section. She was healthy with no problems for the first 3 years of her life. Allergies are known to usually start at age 3. It's gotten worse every year. I've immunotherapy which made her horribly worse. I've done a few steroid injections, but was smart enough to stop early. I've noticed a little congestion lately from the allergies. This is something you have to watch for because it can lead to pneumonia or upper respitory infections. I make Midgie sing to help clear her out and I'll rub vic's vapor on my hands at bedtime since she sleeps under the covers and let her breath it in. Sometimes I run a humidifier with vic's vapor liquid in it too. Her eyes have been weeping too. I just dampen a soft wash cloth with warm water and gently wipe her eyes. She loves it and comes to me to do it.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> Not sure I understand what your saying about being spayed before the 1st heat--UTI or fur turning brown, but I can rule that vets theory out right off the bat. I just had Midgie spayed this year back in February at the age of 7. She just turned 8 in Aug. Allergies are caused from a weak immune system. I had Midgie's mom who died of cancer in which she got from breeding. Midgie was stuck in the mom's birth canal causing a C-section. She was healthy with no problems for the first 3 years of her life. Allergies are known to usually start at age 3. It's gotten worse every year. I've immunotherapy which made her horribly worse. I've done a few steroid injections, but was smart enough to stop early. I've noticed a little congestion lately from the allergies. This is something you have to watch for because it can lead to pneumonia or upper respitory infections. I make Midgie sing to help clear her out and I'll rub vic's vapor on my hands at bedtime since she sleeps under the covers and let her breath it in. Sometimes I run a humidifier with vic's vapor liquid in it too. Her eyes have been weeping too. I just dampen a soft wash cloth with warm water and gently wipe her eyes. She loves it and comes to me to do it.


Oh no, he wasn't saying that spaying her before her first heat had anything to do with causing her allergies. He says those are a combination of immune system and genetics. The issue with the area around Lulu's vulva being a brownish color all of a sudden for the first time ever comes from just another place where she shows symptoms of her allergies because females he says (and I'm just quoting him--haven't researched) that are spayed before their first heat and don't have the benefit of a heat or two don't get the hormones that would "go through" in layman's terms the vulva and plump it up some. Therefore, when they reach say Lulu's age a small dog like Lulu has such a tiny vulva it is almost pulled back up in her and a breeding ground for yeast and allergens, and when she licks, it causes the discoloring. She had no infection of any kind. They tested her urine. I just wondered if that was a symptom of Midgies.

I like the idea of the Vic when and if it comes to that with Lulu because she sleeps under the covers beside me as well. Also, I just bought Earthbath hypoallergenic wipes and shampoo to keep her fur wiped off and bathed during this time as per a suggestion from another person on the forum. We only have carpet in our bedroom and one area rug, but I am going to try and keep the floor vacuumed every day or every other day but that's tough (I'm kinda lazy)lol and keep her bedding and throw blankets washed every few days.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yea, I know what you mean about vacuuming. I was bad about that too, that's why I got rid of it. I have bathroom rugs on the tile floor and Midgie can't sit on the rugs without itching. It's crazy what we have to do to help these little ones.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes it is!!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Allergies make the lives of humans and animals miserable. Praying the Antronex works quickly and effectively.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds so good that I just had to order it, but now I'm not so sure. I'm very nervous. Although I couldn't find one negative thing, what concerns me is what kind of bovine are they extracting the fat from? Has that particular bovine been exposed to hormones? What about mad cow disease? I may be overthinking this, but I'm an over-analyzer. Lol I guess my main fear is that I don't want to do any more harm or create more problems than I already have. But I keep saying it's worth a try tho.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> Sounds so good that I just had to order it, but now I'm not so sure. I'm very nervous. Although I couldn't find one negative thing, what concerns me is what kind of bovine are they extracting the fat from? Has that particular bovine been exposed to hormones? What about mad cow disease? I may be overthinking this, but I'm an over-analyzer. Lol I guess my main fear is that I don't want to do any more harm or create more problems than I already have. But I keep saying it's worth a try tho.


I know how you feel. I did a search from my aol homepage putting in standard process. I went to their homepage, and it had acceptable information, but nothing about their bovine source. It did have a number that said contact them anytime, I may call and ask. I searched through several internet pages looking for anything negative. I found one negative website that was written in 2006, but it was all about the founder of standard process who died in 1967! It was all about his inventions being not approved by FDA, but he sold them anyway, and who knows if what that person posted was fact or their opinion and sour grapes. The only other thing I saw was people discussing Standard Process on a forum, and frankly people say anything sometimes. It was just their opinions absolutely nothing substantiated. The negative was referring to the website I referred to earlier.

As for my opinion, it seems to me that many holistic vets seem to be using this by what I saw on the pages of websites listed. I really don't think it can do any damage--I just think it may not work. All we can do is try it, but I just don't think all these people can be using it with no adverse issue if there were an issue with something such as mad cow disease.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

That's so great! Hope it works well for your girls <3 i got some skin and coat supplements in the mail today, hope it works well, my Baby gets so dry and irritated in the cold months.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My Antronex just arrived and since there was a testimonial that someone was taking it for ear infections, I've been suffering with chronic ear infections for the past couple of years I believe is cause from allergies. I took my first pill and we'll see how it goes. I'll give Midgie her first pill with her supper.

Oh, she smelled the pill on my hands and got somewhat excited.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm very excited and really hoping this is the answer to all our allergies issues human and pet!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> I'm very excited and really hoping this is the answer to all our allergies issues human and pet!


Did you get yours yet? I wanted to make sure that Midgie didn't have a reaction from something new so I gave her half of the pill about 2 hours ago and she's resting on my lap comfortably. Maybe tomorrow morning I'll give her 1 whole pill. Are you only going to give Lulu 1 pill a day? I think I'll just give her 1 a day to see what happens.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes. I got mine from a holistic vet in my town on Tuesday. I gave her 1 on Tuesday evening, then started 2 a day Wednesday, Thursday, and today she has had her morning dose. I always give it about 1/2 or so after she eats because I want her to have food in her stomach. I really don't know if that matters; I forgot to ask which is best food or no food on stomach. So far itching is still same or possibly a little better, but I'm not expecting anything for 1 week to 10 days.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I also got her Earthbath hypo allergenic shampoo and hypo allergenic wipes yesterday. I bathed her yesterday and wiped her down with coconut oil. Today I got her fish oil. I will put the fish oil on her PM meal, wipe her down with the wipes and brush her and rub her with the coconut oil again. Is that too much coconut oil to do it every day?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> I also got her Earthbath hypo allergenic shampoo and hypo allergenic wipes yesterday. I bathed her yesterday and wiped her down with coconut oil. Today I got her fish oil. I will put the fish oil on her PM meal, wipe her down with the wipes and brush her and rub her with the coconut oil again. Is that too much coconut oil to do it every day?


Coconut oil won't hurt no matter how much. I only use it when she's scratching so much that her skin is getting really bright red. Make sure you massage the oil into the fur so it reaches the skin. I have found that the oil slows the scratching some, but she loves to lick it. What you got to watch is if you're going to keep Lulu rubbed down with the oil, she's going to lick it and then giving her fish oil might be a little much oil that could cause diarrhea.


----------

